# Google- FDA approves Actavis, Valeant drugs for irritable bowel syndrome - Fox News



## VSsupport

Fox News
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*FDA approves Actavis, Valeant drugs for irritable bowel syndrome*
*Fox News*
U.S. health regulators approved new *irritable bowel syndrome* drugs from Actavis Plc and Valeant Pharmaceuticals International Inc on Wednesday, validating big investments both companies made to acquire the products. The Food and Drug Administration ...
FDA Clears Two Treatments for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* with Diarrhea<nobr>Wall Street Journal</nobr>
FDA Okays Two Drugs for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>MedPage Today</nobr>

<nobr>*all 54 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

